# Anyone know any good pubs in Huddersfield?



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm off there on Saturday for a bit of a beano. - Got some tickets to the Eng vs Ire Rugby League (fiver!) then out for the day - probably ending up in York.

I hear there's a good pub in the station - anyone else have any tips? Or should we get straight back on the train and sup in York where I know there's many a good boozer.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 1, 2013)

Every time I've been to the one at the station it's been heaving and not that great, though apparently the beer is good. The Rat and Ratchett, just south of the centre on Chapel Hill is a really good pub. Have heard great things about the Grove but never been.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 1, 2013)

the one by the station does have the great advantage as you can have a pint while you wait for the train out.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a great weekend in Huddersfield a couple of years ago. One of those places that sounds shit (like Slough) but in reality it has a surprising amount of cultural stuff going on, interesting architecture, ace junk market, nice pubs.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2013)

There are two by the station, The Head of Stream and The Kings Head. I prefer the latter and am there two/three times a week, but beware, it may be busy due to real ale trailers.

 Another good pub not far from the station it's The Sportsman (turn left onto the main road from St George's Square, under the viaduct and you'll see it. 

 Rat and Ratchet and the Grove are good, but not really on the way to the stadium.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone - this is really useful. Will try the three pubs mentioned that are around the stadium, then probably head back to York with a stop off in the Leeds tap. Cheers!


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Thanks everyone - this is really useful. Will try the three pubs mentioned that are around the stadium, then probably head back to York with a stop off in the Leeds tap. Cheers!



 They're around the station. Don't go into any around the stadium!

There's also a decent one in Dewsbury station if you fancy a break on your way to Leeds.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 1, 2013)

machine cat said:


> They're around the station. Don't go into any around the stadium!
> 
> There's also a decent one in Dewsbury station if you fancy a break on your way to Leeds.


Station! I meant Station!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 1, 2013)

machine cat said:


> They're around the station. Don't go into any around the stadium!
> 
> There's also a decent one in Dewsbury station if you fancy a break on your way to Leeds.



Double post! - But I might as well use this one to say that that pub in Dewsbury looks good. http://www.imissedthetrain.com/


----------



## machine cat (Nov 1, 2013)

If the pubs by the station are packed there's always Hand Drawn Monkey on Wood Street. Bit pricey and may contain hipsters but does have some very nice beer.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 2, 2013)

Rat and Ratchett and Sportsman get my vote. Head of Steam is ok but a lot of ale trail wankers on weekends.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 3, 2013)

machine cat said:


> If the pubs by the station are packed there's always Hand Drawn Monkey on Wood Street. Bit pricey and may contain hipsters but does have some very nice beer.



We found that place. Lovely bar - and they had a load of cheese rolls made up which all pubs should be required by law to do on a Saturday! We also went in The Head of Steam (decent), The Sportsman (OK - fine for a rugby drink) and the Gas Club (First pint of creamflow muck I've had in years). Then onto Dewsbury where the station bar is ace. Then another quick stop off in Leeds to go to the Leeds Brewery Tap and 'Friends of Ham' which is a kind of chartecurie bar. Then a load more pubs in York but frankly, I was fucked by then.


----------

